# Mystery title Royal Navy



## LynD

Looking for the correct title for L Ck M. Would this be Lock Mate and if it is, what does in mean? I have never come across this title in my Royal Navy research, can anyone help please.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Think it's Leading Cook, but not sure about the M. According to a website I found , L Ck S cooked for the seamen, L CK O cooked for the officers (maybe he still does!). Presumably the officers get their prawns peeled and the seamen don't.

Hope this helps.

John T

PS Just had a thought, could the M stand for "Marines"?


----------



## clevewyn

I think this is Leading Cooks Mate.


----------



## sparkie2182

No such rate in the R.M. chaps.


----------



## Union Jack

*Think it's Leading Cook, but not sure about the M. According to a website I found , L Ck S cooked for the seamen, L CK O cooked for the officers (maybe he still does!). Presumably the officers get their prawns peeled and the seamen don't.*

Very funny, TDP (Applause), although there hasn't been a sub branch for officers' cooks for many years now - very high standards all round!(Thumb)

Leading Cook looks right indeed but, as Clevewyn points out "Leading Cook's Mate is also possible, as evidenced by http://www.pbenyon1.plus.com/KR&AI_1913_Vol_II/Cook.html relating to early last century.

Lyn could help by giving us the context since perhaps she is doing some family research.

Jack


----------



## LynD

Union Jack said:


> *Think it's Leading Cook, but not sure about the M. According to a website I found , L Ck S cooked for the seamen, L CK O cooked for the officers (maybe he still does!). Presumably the officers get their prawns peeled and the seamen don't.*
> 
> Very funny, TDP (Applause), although there hasn't been a sub branch for officers' cooks for many years now - very high standards all round!(Thumb)
> 
> Leading Cook looks right indeed but, as Clevewyn points out "Leading Cook's Mate is also possible, as evidenced by http://www.pbenyon1.plus.com/KR&AI_1913_Vol_II/Cook.html relating to early last century.
> 
> Lyn could help by giving us the context since perhaps she is doing some family research.
> 
> Jack


Thanks fellows. This is a title I came across in a list of issued medals after WW1. You are all probably right and it means Leading Cook Mate as M is diffently after L cK. Then again he could have cooked for marines on board a Royal Naval vessel. Thanks heaps you have all come through for me again. I just love researching WW1 naval history. cheers


----------



## slick

All,
Another one long gone who or what was the 'Boatswain of the Yard' and what was so special about his Badge of Rank.
Please bear in mind I last saw one in 1969 so what with memory fade etc ---?!

Yours aye,

slick


----------

